# to install phpmyadmin have to remove mod-php55 ?!



## mountain (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi:
To pkg binary install FAMP, `pkg install apache24 php55 php55-extensions mod_php5 phpmyadmin mariadb55-server mariadb55-client phpmyadmin`, I've done all installation & settings testing in virtualbox, now turn to do it in a physical old pc, this time without xorg and any x-window manager, well, there was an installation error that the php55 stuffs won't be installed completely, then let me choose yes / no that remove some files from the list.
Then I've done the installation seperately: apache24, php and it's relatings, mariadb, finally the phpmyadmin, but:


```
pkg install phpmyadmin
Password:
Updating repository catalogue
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date
All repositories are up-to-date
Checking integrity... done (1 conflicting)
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The following 17 packages will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
	php55-5.5.15
	mod_php55-5.5.15

New packages to be INSTALLED:
	phpMyAdmin: 4.2.7
	php5-session: 5.4.31
	php5: 5.4.31
	php5-xml: 5.4.31
	php5-ctype: 5.4.31
	php5-openssl: 5.4.31
	php5-mcrypt: 5.4.31
	php5-filter: 5.4.31
	php5-gd: 5.4.31
	php5-json: 5.4.31
	php5-mysqli: 5.4.31
	php5-mbstring: 5.4.31
	php5-zlib: 5.4.31
	php5-zip: 5.4.31
	php5-bz2: 5.4.31

The process will require 28 MB more space

Proceed with this action [y/N]:
```

I remembered when I did the test installation, I was installed the xorg first, because of it's in virtualbox no need the nvidia driver, then the FAMP, it does work anyway, even not that perfect.
Later I tried to compile phpmyadmin from ports, and stopped with many errors, it seems I have to say bye bye with phpmyadmin?!

Does anybody ever met thus similar problem? :\


----------



## SirDice (Aug 14, 2014)

PhpMyAdmin depends on PHP 5.4 (lang/php5) not on PHP 5.5 (lang/php55). It should work with 5.5 though so I would install databases/phpmyadmin from ports.


----------



## mountain (Aug 14, 2014)

I've done `portsnap fetch extract update` then trying to install phpmyadmin both with`make install clean`, and `make config-recursive`, after many popup dialogs let me choose yes/no, then stopped with errors, I'm really not familiar with ports compile....


----------

